

Super "Perigee Moon" to Rise Saturday - shawnee_
http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2011/16mar_supermoon/

======
Groxx
Can I say "Super Perigee Moon Double Rainbow Rolling Bomber Special[1]"
without repercussion? Because I really want to...

[1]: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2BBl7_-4JA>

------
hippee-lee
If you are near the mountains you can get some epic night turns if you ride or
ski. Berthoud Pass anyone?

------
mitcheme
For a minute there I read "super perogie moon" and was really curious as to
what that would entail.

~~~
wglb
Cheese on the inside!

------
bluedanieru
And it almost certainly won't be the harbinger of any huge natural disaster.

~~~
jerf
More regnibrah, I think.

